# CES2013 Gadget Preview



## HOBOcs (Jan 5, 2004)

You've got to get the "Happy Fork (HAPiFork) " LOL - Best thing since sliced bread.:up:

Ahead of the start of CES, the technology showcase, in Las Vegas, companies give a little taster of their latest gadgets to be announced at the event.
CES2013 Gadget Preview

CES runs from Jan 8 - 11 in Las Vegas - Link to CES


----------

